# Re-introducing cagemate ?



## ilymorgannn (May 7, 2012)

When I adopted Helena, we didn't know she was pregnant. I acclimated her to her cagemate Hope and they got along great after about a week of having their cages side by side, switching them, neutral territory, etc. However when Helena unexpectedly gave birth, I put Hope in a separate cage, as that's what I was advised to do. My question is, when can they both be back in the same cage ? I don't want anything to go wrong. The babies are over a week old now. And Hope is getting lonely without her buddy. The babies won't be adopted out until they are 5-6 weeks of age, and I will be keeping 2 girls. I feel guilty having Hope living alone for that long.

Sorry for the novel, any advice/input ?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I think its adviced to let Helena out for a little while [half hour?] to have some relax time w/out the bubs maybe you can let her and Hope play for a little when she is out and see how it goes =]


----------



## ilymorgannn (May 7, 2012)

HelloClarice, when I clean Helena's cage I do take her out and put her in with Hope. However she's so upset about being removed from her babies that she tries everything in her power to get back into the cage with her babies !


----------



## RattyShay (Jun 11, 2012)

What a good mom! I hope mine is this devoted. =^.^=


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Just to clarify, I have never had to deal with a litter, but I do have an idea so here it is.

It sounds to be like Helena still likes Hope, but she is a very devoted mom. This could cause a problem if she becomes so devoted that she will attack Hope to keep her from the babies. It sounds to me like, if you want to introduce them back together, you might have to see how Hope likes the babies. Hope could do of three things: She could fall for the babies and help Helena care for them, she could care less about the babies, or she could try and hurt them. Try doing a side by side with the babies on the side closest to Hope's cage. Watch to see if Helena moves the babies away from that side of the cage. If she moves them away it is a pretty clear indicator she will not want Hope near her babies.

Also, being side by side she gets to see her friend more, and it could help get Hope used to the smell of the babies. 

See how that goes, I'll be watching the thread for updates ^-^ (and baby pictures are loved)


----------

